# A new critter coming soon!



## secuono

Hello all!

This is my first post, I believe. I'll be visiting a little filly tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully she checks out and I'll bring her home with me!

She is around a year old and pampered. I have a roughly 30x80ft area she will be in for now right by the house. It's all chainlink fencing, since it's actually the dogyard. She won't be able to find a way out, others can't find a way in and it's safe for her little legs. Once she's here and a bit used to me and the LGD has met her and accepted her, I have another area that is permanent. It starts off about 40ft wide, goes down 250-300ft and tapers off to about 20ft at the end. I'll be moving her shelter out there with her. I'm not sure how big she will become, so the shelter I have is easily changeable to really grow with her.

My sheep will be fine with the new animal. The mare, I expect her to easily make friends with her. She is a soon to be 20 year old Paint/TB, 15h or so and is very calm and friendly. She is a pushover and is friendly with all sorts of animals as long as they don't harass her. Then again, the pony is bossy and she has only once kicked him, he deserved it, she should of told him off much sooner, really.

The pony is a 13h Corolla NC wild caught pony, going to be 6yrs. He is needy and friendly, but just like a typical pony, he's a brat and likes to boss around other animals. He's highly respective of me, but not so much the pig, sheep or his mare friend, heh. He is who I'm most wary of, thus the filly will be in the dogyard at first. And the permanent area is also fairly pony-proof.

The ultimate goal would be to have her able to live with the pony and sheep. There will be an area where the pony won't be allowed to cross via hot wire too tall for him to pass. Barn is in 4 sections; pony, sheep, mare, hay storage. Would be nice for her to be able to use the barn as well and be more part of the mixed herd.

No idea what I'll name her yet, not sure if she is a pony, mini or dwarf. So many unknowns, just hope she is healthy and fits in well!

New pictures when she arrives!!

Pictures of her from the ad!


----------



## misty'smom

Hello and Welcome!!! I am from Va too, Culpeper. Where do you live? I am sure you are excited about the prospect of a new cute little mini. I have 2 that will be 2 yrs in the spring. Misty is normal size and her half sister Josie is a dwarf. Maybe if you could get some more pictures of her it would be easier to tell in indeed if she is a dwarf. If you get down on her level and take a side shot and front shot of her head. Dwarfs have a bigger head/forehead and their nostrils are more on the front of their nose than the sides, some call this a monkey nose they also have shorter legs.They are cute as can be and if in pretty good health can live a normal life!!! Josie has two hooves that turn a bit but my farrier cuts and files to compensate. She can run, buck and even rear up on those short little legs just the same as Misty!!

Please post if you decide to get her with some pictures! Good Luck, hope everything works out for you!!!!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes

How exciting ! Where in Virginia do you live? I have family and my mini in Montpelier, VA (outside of Richmond). Just remember that if you are feeding the mini and the sheep together that they are not getting each others food. Horse food and minerals meant for horses have copper in them and is toxic to sheep.


----------



## secuono

I'm in Culpeper as well. What a tiny world! Only mini I know of is the one who lives with the big horse up the road.

I use those big livestock mineral mix blocks. The sheep use them a bit, goats drool all over them [aka love them], horses occasionally use them. It's not loaded with copper, so the sheep are fine. They are all mainly fed pasture and then hay during winter. Sometimes they get some grain in winter as well, usually on gross days or when it's been snowing. Sheep surely don't need anymore food along with the pony.

Waiting on two people to show for those darned goats and for some rabbits. Then I'll be finishing the pen for the new girl and getting the car ready w/what I need for the trip. So exciting!


----------



## atotton

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AnnaC

Welcome to LB! What a cute little filly - did you say that she's a yearling, because I'm a little concerned by seeing her with all that saddlery on her. Hopefully that doesn't mean that some kiddy has been riding her at that young age!

She does look as though she needs some proper care and attention - a feed that is higher in protein at a level suitable for a growing body and free access to vitamins and minerals will soon see a lot of improvement. Also someone to love her and care for her will help with her mental attitude and it sounds as though she will get plenty of this with you.


----------



## secuono

Yes, she's a year old and they just had the stuff on her, the daughter didn't ride her. They told me the mom was her size and the dad was about 31in tall.

Feels like she may have rainrot or something, it feels the same under all that fluff. Their teenage son was able to lift her easily into the car, dad said she was 50-60# or so.

She's very calm and she called out to me when I left her alone in the yard. I hope she'll be ok and all the animals leave her alone.

She was really good in the car, but she did poop twice and take a big pee, so my car needs cleaning again.

Leading her was a slight pain at her old place, but she followed me fairly well out the car and into the yard. She didn't want me to leave her behind and ran after me calling with her cute tiny voice. I showed her the hut, water, hay and then dropped some grain mix here and there for her to focus on rather than standing under the kitchen window and cry. It might not work, the goats did the same and slept under the window instead of going off to graze.

Pictures of her in the car, the two previous owners and I can be seen in the reflection. =p

She was very nice in the car, couple people stopped me to chat and to pet her.

LGD was a bit grumpy, but chilled, hopefully she stays quiet so the filly can sleep in peace. Bulldog is in the house, she's uninterested in her...yet.

Her halter was too small over the nose, so I removed it. She's being very easy to approach here at home, then again, I didn't chase her around back at her last place, so she seems to like me a bit already.

_Q, what size halter do I get her??_

I'll get new pictures in the morning and feel her out better.

_Q, should I be feeding her a foal feed of some kind?? _They were feeding her hay, oats, corn and cheerios.


----------



## misty'smom

She sure is a cutie!!! What is her name? Did you get her here in Culpeper? Mine came from a breeder in Madison. I did not know there were any other breeders of minis around, it took me months to find one close by!! It sure is a small world, you here in C-pep too!!!! Whereabouts are you? I am actually in town, we own an empty lot next to our home and we built a barn and fenced in a year and half ago for the minis!!

Since she is a baby still this is what I have been feeding mine since I got them as weanlings......I buy it at the Co-op by the car wash and the Walgreens, it's Pace Maker Sound Start. It is a really good feed and comes highly recommended by breeders and the Vet. The mix is developed by the Kentucky Equine Research Center and they just updated all their formulas in September. Now come spring when they are 2 yrs I will probably switch to one with less protein/fat content. They get free feed hay and I try to get the finer orchard grass hay especially since my little dwarf has the underbite. I also have a RedRock (think that is what it's called) mineral rock also from the Co-op in a big bin in the back. I order their halters from a mini website, I will try to find the name for you but there are quiet a few and I started with the small size, of course Misty has grown into a medium but Josie still wear a small!! At the top of this page there is the tack shops and there are lots of good ones there!!!

Now that you have her do you think she is a dwarf?? Any of the characteristic? Can't wait to see some more pictures of your new baby, Congratulations!


----------



## secuono

You mean Farm Home center between walmart and petsmart, but across from lowes? I usually avoid them, they were rude a few times in the past, so I only get hot wire supplies from them now. PLus, they are closed on Sundays.
I got her from a family in Maryland. Ones from breeders are way out of my price range, I just wanted a pet to dote on.
They called her Kalie, but my mare's name is Callie, so she needs a new name.
I'm on the other side of Culpeper, some miles out of town.
*Do you know a trimmer that will do minis??* I found out that she's never been trimmed, at least that's what they said when I was there, though, over email, they said she had been trimmed before. I trim my big two myself, I probably wouldn't try it until I see a pro do her feet a few times. My old trimmer is from WVA and had come out only for my two, no idea if he knows how to do mini feet.

Not sure about the dwarf thing, is a short back bad? She seemed ok, she's very fluffy, but feels thin.

Slight round belly, cow hocked.


----------



## secuono

Ok, always listen to your LGD!

Pony broke the metal TPosts and shoved the fence down. Him and the mare were in with the mini. They were mainly ignoring her and eating up all the only green grass on the property. I'll be attempting to sink some wood posts tomorrow, hopefully the ground won't be too frozen. Pony is crazy hard to keep contained or out if he has a friend on the other side...Wood, metal poles, solid fencing and hot wire have all proven fairly worthless to fence him. But he is better with the hot fence.

I went and offset a 2 strand hot wire fence around the dogyard, about 10ft from the stomped fence. Put up and braced the tposts, hope everything will stay put until the morning. I would put them into a separate area across the property, but the pony will only tear that fence down or worse, fall and seriously injure himself.

I let the mare sniff, she was fine, let the pony sniff and he chewed at her fur, but ears were forward.

I stayed out and watched, they are calmly standing at the hotwire and watching. Will keep checking on them throughout the night. Near full moon, she nearly glows.

Looked over the filly while I watched the horses realize there was a new hot fence up. She is looking more dwarf-like, but not a terribly obvious or painful one.


----------



## misty'smom

Yes that's the place Farm Home Center, sorry it was the "Co-op" way back when we first came to C-pep some 27 yrs ago!! Lo I guess I need to get with it!! They have been really nice to me this past year and half I have been going there, but there has been a time or two when they seemed rushed and not so friendly. But I know the feed is good and Tractor Supply doesn't carry it but they do carry a Purina feed for minis but it is all pellets. I use Todd Wever as my farrier to trim them about every 9 weeks. I can PM you his # if you like?

Short back and round pot belly is a dwarf characteristic. Here are 2 pics of my Josie if that helps, not the greatest pics. She has some of the features but for the most part is pretty good, there are different levels of dwarfs and I think Josie is on the lower end as your baby maybe too.


----------



## secuono

Fence worked. Looks like she is trying to bond with anything that moves right now. Following the LGD from side to side, the horses, me, even the goats. Sheep haven't made their way over yet. I'll get pictures posted soon. No nakie pics until summer.


----------



## secuono

She's met the Doberpup, LGDpup this morning. Her top teeth go over the bottoms about 3mm.

_She's got goopy eyes, what can I do for that?_

Pictures. There's more of them, but it's taking forever for them to email to my pc from my phone.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I wouldn't jump to say that she is a dwarf just yet - babies go through awkward growth stages and with that long hair of hers it can hide a lot. I would wait until spring, clip her down and start going from there.

Also be sure to feel way under that fur and make sure you can't feel ribs, spine or hip bones. You want her to feel smooth all over - I haven't read all the posts but she does need at least a 14% grain - if she were mine I would have her on omolene 300.

She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## secuono

What I feel is bumps, like the kind you feel when a horse has rainrot. But her coat isn't coming out and has no bald spots. I can see the shape of the hip and shoulder through her coat and feel the spine, my guess is that she is thin. I'll go to the feed stores and try to get a bag for her. She wasn't much interested in the mix grain I have, what the previous owner gave her, so not sure if she will eat the new food. Is there something I can mix it with that will make it much more appetizing? I have handmade grass hay I'll try giving her. She didn't much like the other hay I have.


----------



## secuono

Here's a short video from this morning showing how she walks.


----------



## chandab

She's pretty cute.

She's still just a baby (don't recall how old you said, but she looks like a baby), so it might take some encouragement to get her to eat any grain and maybe even hay. Some take a bit of time to get the hang of grain, but once they do, look out.


----------



## AnnaC

She does look a bit cow hocked as you said, but basically I think that she urgently needs food and building up - she looks quite weak generally, I would even suggest that she might still be a foal (from earlier in 2013) rather than a yearling by birth date?

Apart from grass she will need soft leafy hay virtually ad lib at her age - minis dont do well on most normal horse hay as it is too hard - then get her a good quality foal/weanling feed and introduce it slowly at first, until she gets used to it and the taste, before slowly increasing it to the required amount for her weight/age. We feed a pellet feed to our youngsters as some of ours found the 'hard' bits in the grain feeds too 'sharp' for their mouths (I am in the UK so things/grain feeds may be different for you in the US?)

You also need to think about a wormer for her - I would use a mild one to start with in case she is overburdened with worms, and follow it up a couple of weeks later with an Ivermectin wormer. Never use Quest/Equest wormer on minis and I would avoid Zimectin Gold as well for now if I was you.

Good luck, I'm sure you will soon have her looking and feeling tickerty-boo!!


----------



## secuono

Yearling.

Don't know the birth date.

*She is exactly 77 pounds.*

I have Ivomec injectable, regular not plus. I can use that, has the most safety buffer, but how much of it topically?


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry cant help you with the injection stuff - never use it but you could ask your vet. With the tubes of paste wormer the 'sections' are broken into 100kg markers which is helpful with dosing the little ones. Be careful if you use the injection stuff in her neck as there probably isn't much 'flesh' there to inject into.

People call horses yearlings once January 1st comes round as I'm sure you know, but if she was a yearling last year then she would be called a 2 year old now - not possible from the look and weight of her! What I'm saying is that if the folks selling her to you called her a yearling because 1st of January had passed, then it would be perfectly normal for her not to be an actual 'yearling' (growth and development wise) for quite a few months yet. Perhaps you could ask them to check her actual birth date?


----------



## chandab

If what you have for wormer is Ivomec brand injectable ivermectin, don't use it on this baby; Ivomec is made for cattle and swine. Please go get Safeguard paste for horses and give her an appropriate dose for her size (its an oral paste); then in 2-4 weeks get her equine ivermectin paste (also an oral paste) and give her an appropriate dose for her weight (you'll have some of each left, but you can use it on the other horses when they are due, or save it for her when she's due again). [i know of someone who's horse got extremely sick from using Ivomec. Some may have luck using it, but I won't risk my horse over it.] When all else fails, consult your vet and see what they recommend for your area.


----------



## secuono

28in maybe an inch or so shorter/taller, ground is wet and she squiggled.

Asked and they don't know her DOB, "about 1 year old" is what they told me.

The Ivomec injectable can be used by injection, orally or topically. I use it topically or in food with my pigs and topically on the rabbits. 4-6 droplets for a 5-12 pound rabbit, more or less depending on weight. Give the pigs 3ml, the boar is 50 pounds. The other is 15#, so she gets less.


----------



## Max's Mom

She definitely looks like a 2013 foal. She is very cute, and lucky to have someone who cares about her and will get her strong and healthy!


----------



## chandab

Horses are not pigs or cattle; most cattle (production livestock) products should not be used on them or in them (there are some exceptions, but I don't think the Ivomec is one of them).


----------



## secuono

I have "horse health, equine ivermectin paste 1.87%"

Can I use this on her? I ran to the store between posts to get her food and a new halter. Was hoping the paste I have I could use.


----------



## secuono

She took some bites of the new food, sniffed my hay, sniffed the water and went back to grazing. Kitty got to say hello, filly didn't mind, but kitty wasn't sure what to do with the hairball.


----------



## MyMiniGal

She sure is cute! Have fun with her.


----------



## secuono

Oh, as far as her skin goes, looked closer and it's really flakey. _Is it worth getting her into the tub for a full scrub down or just wait for spring? Any food to help with her coat?_

Dun't run away from mes, new fwend!!!






Mah nu halter is so purdy!!!


----------



## chandab

Yes, Horse Heath brand ivermectin would be fine for her; it would be nice if you could use something mild like Safeguard first, but the Horse Health brand will be just fine.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

If you can feel or see what you are describing I would gradually work her up to having free choice Mare & Foal grain or another 16% protein and higher fat grain in front of her at all times until she picks back up.

Also I'm not sure if you know or not but never leave a halter on her while unattended even for short periods of time - minis have a knack for getting hooves and other things hung in them along with getting their head stuck - I've heard way too many horror stories of people coming out to find a dead mini because of a halter.

Her conformation should pick up with the added weight and I bet there's a pretty little girl under all that fluff.

Also be sure you do keep her on a steady hoof trimming and deworming schedule. I would worm her monthly and trim her every 6-8 weeks.

FORGOT TO ADD:

Don't bathe her until its warm out and stays warm - odds are her skin will improve after being on the 16% grain.


----------



## secuono

Looked over the paste tube and it does have a knob for 150#, not just 250# increments. I'll use that amount instead.

I got her a bag of Purina Omolene #300 Growth Horse Feed. I left about 2 cups worth out with her next to the water and grass hay.

None of my horses wear halters, I hardly even lead with a halter on. I put it on just to get a picture of her in it. She's au naturel, like the others. [<---Note the avatar to the right]

I was thinking bringing her into the house for the bath, if it was needed, not outside.

I still don't know if her feet have been trimmed before or not, but looking for a trimmer who knows minis and can work on yearling feet. I trim my two big horses, but on a custom, as needed basis. Pony's feet grow super slow, mare's grow like weeds! =D


----------



## secuono

_How much should a 28in year old weigh anyways??_


----------



## misty'smom

I just sent you a PM about the farrier.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I never worry about how much in pounds they should weigh - when her body is smooth all over and you can't feel any bones sticking up you're in the range they need to be. You should be able to feel her ribs if you press into her side but not just by running your fingers on her.

One thing you could do before the farrier comes out is get her used to handling and cleaning of her feet.

You're doing great and she's going to be bonded to you in no time!


----------



## secuono

Well, her coat is too thick and full on flaking skin to feel anything. Seeing the main bones through all that hair isn't a good thing. She feels like a skinny woolly sheep to me. Heck, my LGD is shorter, but easily 80+ pounds. Feeling her dense coat and then the filly's, not good is all I think of.

I mentioned her weight to the previous owners and they called her 'chunky', makes me think even more that she's not a good weight nor in good health.

Really, none of it matters as long as she gets healthy. I like to worry, better than not caring enough!

She follows me when I walk away, lets me come right up w/o any uneasiness. I left the LGD in with her when I went to the store. When I came back, she was willingly going up to her and even running a bit after her. =)


----------



## misty'smom

You are doing great with her. I think you have been very proactive in getting her settled and on some good food. It's a shame her previous owners didn't feed her well enough but now she has you to care for her and get her in good health. Sounds like they just wanted to make sure you would buy her and it is a good thing you did!!! You will be a great Mom for her and have the horse experience with your others to get her in shape! I worry a lot too and this is a GREAT place to get info and help with our minis. Everyone here is friendly, caring and helpful with all their knowledge of minis!


----------



## MyMiniGal

I've been trying to figure out what a LGD is. Sorry...my brain isn't working today. LOL


----------



## chandab

Livestock Guardian Dog...

As to the weight of your filly... An actual weight would be great, but scales are hard to come by in some areas. There is a formula in the LB info pages that is pretty good to calculate weight of minis. The closest I can come is my smallest yearling last spring weighed in at about 145# on a scale, he was probably around 31" at that time (I have a height several months before and one several months after the time I actually weighed them). [My other, larger yearlings were 30-50# heavier.] I realize this isn't very accurate, but might give you a place to start for figuring out how much to feed her of the Omolene based on what the directions recommend.


----------



## MyMiniGal

Thank you...I would of never figured that out.


----------



## secuono

chandab said:


> Livestock Guardian Dog...
> 
> As to the weight of your filly... An actual weight would be great, but scales are hard to come by in some areas. There is a formula in the LB info pages that is pretty good to calculate weight of minis. The closest I can come is my smallest yearling last spring weighed in at about 145# on a scale, he was probably around 31" at that time (I have a height several months before and one several months after the time I actually weighed them). [My other, larger yearlings were 30-50# heavier.] I realize this isn't very accurate, but might give you a place to start for figuring out how much to feed her of the Omolene based on what the directions recommend.



She is 77 pounds. I lifted her and stood on my bathroom scale. That's how I weigh the dogs...lol.


----------



## secuono

Woke up to the darned goats in her yard....I can't find a way they got in...I'm so sick of goats, they're so destructive that it's maddening! Anyway, seems like she made friends with them, even though they were cowering in her shelter. [its raining a little, goats hate water] They also ate up her food, probably what made them jump in...ugh. She was happily gobbling up what grass is left, took one little bite of the fresh cup of food I brought out and back to grazing. If she knew hot wire, I'd put her in the back yard, but I'm not sure how that would turn out. There's more grass in there. Maybe I'll walk her over there next week during the days.


----------



## secuono

Happened to pass a window and see her eating up all her grain! =D Looks like she likes it!

I'll have to look over the bag and see how much a 77 pound stinker is supposed to eat in a day, then split it in half for morning/night meals. Goats ate my grass hay. She won't go into the shelter, so haven't given her new hay. [still raining] I'll bring some out and put it near the opening of the shelter, hopefully she decides it's good as well.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Don't measure her grain For what she weighs now, measure it for the weight you want her to be. My 2013 babies are getting 1 to 1.5 lbs twice per day.

Some of my fencing is electric and so long as you walk the perimeter with her to show her where the fence is, and let her get popped by it, you shouldn't have a problem!


----------



## secuono

I mentioned the Omolene #300 on another forum and they are pretty upset over it... :/

Measured the little sandwich box I'm using for the feed, it holds 2 and 1/3 cups. Is that a good start or should I up it a bit more?


----------



## Jenny

Always feed by weight, not cups. They have the feeding directions on the Purina website, and if you scale it down to a 100 pound horse (maybe closer to her optimal weight?), it says to feed about 2.5 pounds a day split into two or more feedings. If you don't have a scale, I recommend you purchase one so you can know exactly how much to feed. Hope this helps!


----------



## secuono

Yes, I know. I tend to post lots of odd details more for my future reference, I guess, or something like that.

It's just shy of a pound, 0.86. Since it's a new feed, sugary and all that, I won't give her a normal amount of it just yet. I don't need her to get a runny butt, that'll be hard to clean and she'll be so peeved at me.

Went out to weigh it and feed the rabbits. Thought I stepped on a mouse! Turned out she had called out to me. She was actually in her shelter. =D


----------



## misty'smom

Wow 77 lbs she is tiny!!!! Since she is so small you could weigh her holding her maybe you should call her Lil Bit!! That's good she ate her grain today! Sorry your goats are being a pain in the butt, maybe they will become her BFFs, you never know! What's the other forum you found is it a mini horse one?? Just curious......


----------



## secuono

This is the only mini forum I found that is active and more than a hundred members. I don't join tiny forums, not enough people to get opinions from. 
It's horsegroomingsupplies. They actually told me to come to Lil Beginnings forum. I didn't realize this forum is that place! They were even more surprised when I told them I was on that forum. But w/e, I have this feed and she'll finish the bag off eventually. [/background]
Heart girth is 30in. Found this chart, but somehow I don't feel it's right.
http://whinnyinginlife.com/images/measureweight.jpg

Concern over how ninis are at high risk for all sorts of metabolic issues n such.


----------



## chandab

The Purina mini horse feeding chart shows an 80# weanling getting 1.2# of Omolene 300 plus about 1# hay daily (a 100# weanling is 1.3# daily plus hay). She is thin and you will want her to gain weight eventually, but working her up to that 1.2# daily to start and then you can adjust from there after you see how she does on that amount. Most feeds are roughly 5oz per standard kitchen cup (so 3 cups per pound), some more, some less; but gives you a place to start if you don't have a scale.


----------



## secuono

You can see in these pictures that if the previous owners hadn't put her up for sale, the halter could of grown into her face! She's a bit sore in the area as well, don't think they really ever took it off her face....

Who you callin a donkey?!







Such a giant leaf!!


----------



## HGFarm

Havent read all the posts here yet but Purina makes a great Junior feed. I use it with my youngsters along with some good quality alfalfa hay. I also use the mineral salt blocks that look like rocks- they love those. Minis seem to require more protein than their bigger counterparts, especially while growing. She is a little cutie.


----------



## Tab

I do not think dwarf. She seems sweet, curious, friendly, and too thin. This happens very often when they start getting heavier coats. People will mistake the fur for fat. A little bit more groceries should perk her up. Groceries and maturity should make the difference!


----------



## secuono

She ran around and kicked, she was so hyper this morning. =D


----------



## Field-of-Dreams

secuono said:


> I mentioned the Omolene #300 on another forum and they are pretty upset over it... :/
> 
> Measured the little sandwich box I'm using for the feed, it holds 2 and 1/3 cups. Is that a good start or should I up it a bit more?



Yeah, they freaked on me, too.



Please, don't listen to the "big" horse people if they contradict what we say here.... They don't have any idea between their "biggies" and our "littles".

That's a good start on the size. Don't up it yet. She isn't used to the "good stuff" yet. They were feeding her CHEERIOS? Poor baby!


----------



## secuono

Yea, oats, something else and some cheerios. Some kind of hay I've never seen before and the bit of grass they had.

I took her out to the back yard.

She finally found the sheep!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

See in those photos she looks MUCH more proportionate. I wouldn't worry about her being a dwarf - and I bet she will have a rich deep sorrel color come summer!


----------



## secuono

Her legs are spaced out, not square, when she's more square, really shows her more vertical rectangle. Idk. Summer will tell us all, I guess.

Would love for her to not be a dwarf, just so she has less health issues to deal with. I wouldn't mind a mild dwarf, I'd still love her, but it'd be harder on her.


----------



## Scottishlass

She is darling!!! I don't think she is a dwarf either. I think lack of proper feed has stunted her and with your care she will pull out of it. Sound like she just has an off bite. I bought a colt that arrived near death and the vet told me to send him back he would die. I refused as if he was going to pass, he was going to do so loved. He turned into a beautiful little guy. I posted some pictures in an album for you to view.

By the way, Congrats on your new little one. She is going to beautiful when she sheds out.


----------



## AnnaC

Amazing pictures!! Poor little chap - but he certainly looks super duper now - well done you!!


----------



## Tab

I already see an improvement in the last photo posted. Keep up the good work!


----------



## secuono

Aww, really?! =D

I was able to sink two wood corner posts today. She tried to help with the dirt on the 2nd pole. =p

She was pawing it, told her I need the dirt, she didn't. She wouldn't leave until I gave her a good head scratch. lol.


----------



## Tremor

Just FYI, just because you buy a malnourished and neglected foal going through a growth spurt does not mean that it's automatically a dwarf.

BTW Purinia is VERY low on the feed heirchy in terms of quality.

Triple Crown

ADM

Buckeye

Nutrena

Purina

Purina is basically garbage. If you can financially, get her on something of higher quality.


----------



## secuono

I know it's junk for dogs, cats and rabbits, only got it because of the recommendations I got for it. I'll see about getting another feed, but she's very picky. She still won't eat the different hays I have. :/


----------



## Mona

Sorry to disagree Tremor...I am feeding Omolene 300 to a couple horses here that need extra and it is not garbage. YOU may not like it, but that does not mean it's garbage.


----------



## secuono

She had some short bursts of the zoomies. Tried to help me move some wood and a ladder, lol. I gave her a hay cube and she ate it. So went ahead and soaked some cube shreds and gave them to her. She ate a good handful of it. =D Guess that's better than no hay, eh?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

If she has access to grass that is probably why she doesn't want to eat the hay. I know mine won't touch hay if they have the option for grass so I wouldn't worry there.

I also have to disagree with Tremor on the Purina feed quality. I hate Nutrena with a passion, the only time I've had issues with colic and choke in almost 15 years with minis have been with Nutrena. Now if you have access to Triple Crown, which I did for a very short time, I would suggest their senior feed - its just wonderful.

I feed Omolene 300 along with Strategy and really like how my horses look and feel on it. If someone isn't holding weight, just up the grain a bit and that fixes the problem.

I had brought in a BAD case of malnutrition in a 20+ yo mini mare, worked her up to 2.5 lbs of omolene 300 grain twice per day and in two months she was beautiful.

Not every grain works for every horse and neither do the amounts. I have a soon to be gelding that can't have any grain whatsoever or else he gets a very very bad case of the runs. I'm thinking he is allergic to corn so I am putting him on a oats and alfalfa pellet diet along with a weight supplement (he's a bit harder to hold his weight) and free access hay.

The thing is, is to find what works for YOU and YOUR HORSE. Ask 100 different horse people what to feed and you'll get 100 different answers!


----------



## secuono

She's being more active and curious every time I go out there! =D

I'll attempt to switch her to a different feed later on. Knowing how picky she is, I don't want to get a new bag now and have it just sitting around forever!

In general, would a foal, weaning or senior feed be best? From those choices, I'll find a brand I like after researching what I can get in my area and about them.

I was able to rehome the goats and the pigs today! The hay and fence are finally safe from evil goats and the pigs got a nice home where they can be spoiled a bit more than I pampered them. lol.

I discovered some more wood posts I stored last year! I'll be sinking them within the next few days so the pen will be fully leaning fat-pony proof!

I'm also now thinking it'll be best to keep the pony in his own pasture and fence a large pasture for the sheep and the filly. She will be much safer with the sheep than the hyper pony!

I've thought up some names, but still looking for others. Kasia or Sonia.


----------



## chandab

If she's under 18 months, then a growth or mare/foal formula would probably be best. If you can't find one easily, then senior feed would be fine (just make sure it has at least 14% protein).


----------



## secuono

Today's pictures. Have a video of her chasing me uploading.


----------



## Minimor

I have to say--back when we fed Omolene it was a good feed; we quit only because it was not (and still is not) available here. I refuse to buy Nutena--used to use it all the time but quit years ago. There is a Nutrena mill here in town but even the local feed store won't sell Nutrena feeds.

I don't see that this little one is a dwarf--not sure why some are so sure she is? She lolled rough in the first pix but still not dwarfy--and the last photos show definite improvement in condition.


----------



## secuono

I didn't say I was sure she was, I simply asked.

Video to chasing. Pony stole her attention at the end...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I7s2TFvuYo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## secuono

Trimmed big hooves today while the little stinker was out in the backyard. Afterwards, let the mare in. She walked right at her, so had to tell her not to be so darned bold! She then went off to graze instead. Eventually, they got to sniff noses, 8in apart. Didn't have the camera in hand for that, just in case either one decided to be a brat. But they were fine. Let them graze til dark. 
Filly, decided to go with Kasia, went around and grazed near a gate where Mr Hippo was at. Doesn't he look so calm and friendly? Lol, that's what he wants you to think! He's full of crazy energy, but for some reason, with a fence to stand behind, he's awfully well behaved. 
I'm starting to think the previous owners just made stuff up about her. Since she will rear when led or kick out of you try to check her back feet. But she's tiny enough that she doesn't scare me one bit, so I got the last laugh.


----------



## misty'smom

She is looking really good!!! Such a cutie!! After looking at the pictures you have posted the last few days I don't think she has any of the dwarf characteristics that my little Josie has. She doesn't have that big round pot belly or the short legs also no big forehead or monkey nose.

Were you able to get in touch with Todd my farrier? Looks like we are going to get some snow tomorrow, wonder what your little one will think of it!?!? My 2 love the snow although they have only seen it a few times! Get some pics of her in the snow!! Have you decided on a name yet??


----------



## secuono

Going with Kasia! [ka-sh-a]

Of course I got pics of her first snow with me! I also got a video of her playing some more, but it's also terrible quality. She was zooming around while I was fluffing up her hay in her hut, but mellowed a bunch when I got the camera out! :/

Winter is also a great time for bird watching!


----------



## secuono




----------



## misty'smom

I love the name Kasia!! She is just so cute!! Mine have been having fun in the snow too, but it is way too cold for Culpeper!!!!! I see the ice from your water troff, same at my barn blocks of ice from the water buckets! Can't wait for spring! Your sheep are cute how many do you have?

I love, love the pictures of the Cardinal!! What type of camera do you have, did you use a zoom?? I like to take pics, mostly close ups of flowers and nature shots! And of course Lots and Lots of pictures of my grandchildren too!! Lol


----------



## secuono

Nikon D5100, 18-55mm lens, manual setting.

Have a little shelf outside the kitchen window where I put some grain to get them close. One cardinal was extra brave and didn't mind me sneaking up to the glass to take pics of him. Used a little optical zoom so he took up more of the frame.

I take pictures all the time of everything. Kind of picture taking crazy, lol. I'm known for picture spamming on other forums. =D Sorta never put the camera down after getting my first one back in 2000 or so.

Gotta remember to be using the heaters! Also managed to accidentally turn the wellhouse heater off. Brilliant, no? Pipes froze and now I'm waiting and hoping they unfreeze w/o any breaks. 5F outside and I turn the heater off, idk what the heck I was thinking.... :/

There's six Babydoll sheep so far, hopefully a bunch of ewe lambs will be born in the spring! Cuteness factor will explode then! =D


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Ever wondered what a stinkbug looks like up close? I've got tons of up close bug pics.


----------



## misty'smom

Wow I love all your pictures!!!! I take lots too, I have a Cannon Rebel T31. I got a Macro lens last year for Christmas and have had fun with that. Is that your parrot? I have a Quaker about the same size, she says a few words and can be noisy when she wants!!! Your bunny is adorable, my son had a rabbit named Hopper when he was little he was grey and white more grey spots than yours.

It has been crazy cold, I've been having to take buckets of warm/hot water out to the horses a couple of times a day!! Sorry about your frozen pipes, I think this has been the coldest winter we have had in a long time. We should try to get together sometime, I would love to see your baby lambs in the spring. Yes it will be a huge cuteness factor=baby sheep!!!

Here is a few of my pics!


----------



## Mona

When I looked at these photos, I thought they were one photo, and thought wow, what an awesome shot! LOL!



secuono said:


>


----------



## MissysMum

Oh how lovely!


----------



## secuono

Updating.

Found a 2cm long round worm in her poop today. Been a bit of time since the 1st worming. Going to worm her again later today.

Pipes still frozen, found bad plumbing that needs to be redone. Won't have water for awhile.....

Bird is a male Green Cheek Conure named Cypher. He's mainly quiet, but our past Doberman taught him to screech anytime he hears or sees people outside. So he's a good alarm system, lol. He's 75 grams, real tiny, but can be such a giant brat. He has a strong hatred of toes. Wear socks or shoes around him or there will be toe bloodshed. =o

He was a past bunny, Holland Lop, was sterile so I got him as a pet.

I breed Babydoll sheep and Silver Fox rabbits, only rabbits I have.

Farm website, there's a link to the rabbitry site there, too.

http://forever-farms.weebly.com/


----------



## secuono

Wormed her and noticed her teeth are much more flush than I saw before, hardly a mm off.


----------



## jeanniecogan

This is one of the best forums yet. i have had so much fun reading it and watching the changes in your little fillie. she is going to be a beautiful little girls around in the spring.


----------



## Marty

Welcome! Glad you found the forum and your little girl is super cute.

Only wanted to add to be sure she uses her shelter and you are keeping good hay in front of her to keep her warm. These winter storms are especially hard on the young and old especially on her since she's underweight and shelter from the wind is key. Wishing you all the fun and laughter in the world with your special Valentine. Looking forward to watching her grow. And no, she is not a dwarf.


----------



## secuono

She won't eat hay, but it's in her shelter if she wants it. She also won't go into her shelter, I thought she was in there once, but turns out she was just sniffing around next to it. :/

I've been using the timothy/oat hay cube crumbles [cubes break apart and tons of flakes are left behind from using the cubes for the rabbits and GPs] and mixing it with her foal grain 2x a day. She's been eating it and looks like she's now ate off all the grass that was in her yard.

Had a ton of other issues crop up this week, so fairly busy. Pipes froze and we've had no water since Wednesday, then the pipes burst yesterday night. Yesterday I let the doberman pup out to potty and he found some glass or wire and cut up his foot real bad. Was at the emergency vet for about 3hrs. When I came home, that's when I found the burst pipes! Husband's coworker's uncle is a handyman and he was able to come out today and fix the plumbing. He charged vastly less and did a ton more work compared to last year's plumber who did everything wrong, cost a fortune and he was from a huge, well known company. :/

The vet cost a ton as well, my mother had to help me pay for it. Trying to sell out the rabbitry to pay her back and pay for plumbing. Depressing stuff, love the rabbits, but the dog and house being in working order I love a bit more.

Snow melted this morning, so all the bloody footprints are gone. I can't find what or where the dog cut himself. =( Since it's happened before with another dog, I'm fencing off the area full time, not worth it. I also discovered that my guinea pig had 4 babies! I thought she looked a little chubby!

I'm dreading taking off his bandages. He's a hyper dog and the wounds are in the worst spots!

Used a rabbit nest because the hut had no floor and they needed something more warm.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww - hope the Dobie's paw heals very soon for him (and you!). Love those gorgeous little piggies!


----------



## secuono

Her eye boogers are starting to disappear, hasn't had any today.

Went out with the dober to potty and Kasia ran over to say hello. She's got much more energy than before. She was like a tiny puppy when the plumbers were here, she just had to come up to sniff and nudge them all over while they tried to squeeze through the access door to the crawlspace. She's very nosy. I bet she'll be just like my pony and always try to 'assist' later in life. I tried to get her to play with a small jollyball, she half*ssed kicked it and then left. More than the pony did with it when I bought it for him. At least she didn't run in fear when the ball moved like the pony did. Everything is out to eat him! =D Sometimes I'm amazed that Fall doesn't have him freaking out all the time. I mean, those giant sycamore leaves do kind of fly at him and stick to him...kind of like evil horse smooshing leaves of doom...lol.

Have to take the bandages off soon. Made him a boot out of a sock, cardboard and paper towels. Not sure how well this will go...Fairly terrified he will rip out his stitches.


----------



## secuono

Ugh, he got his cone off last night in his crate and pulled a few stitches!

We also got more snow....ugh, first time I'm hating new snow.

Filly continues to happily trot over to me. No eye boogers today as well.


----------



## secuono




----------



## misty'smom

Wow you sure have had a rough couple of days!!! Hope your pup gets better soon! Where did you have to go for an emergency vet? We had to use the one in Charlottesville last year, when our dachshund was having seizures and needed overnight care. How r u pipes? I thought we were only suppose to get a flurry last night, more than a flurry I say! Tonight could get down to 0! I'm sick of the cold and snow, it hope we are corn with the harsh winter stuff!!!!

Did you ever have the farrier come out for Kasia?

Hope this week is getting better for you!!


----------



## secuono

charlottesville. Have to go to another vet today to have his stitches put back in that he chewed out.

Pipes are fixed, found out it cost 2k to have them fixed last year by a big company that in the end did it wrong. This guy who did them this year was vastly cheaper and we're going to have him do some other stuff come spring. He's a general handyman.

Only got 1in of snow, I just want spring.

Contacted 2 people, haven't gotten anywhere after that.

Waiting for the siding guy to show so I can leave w/the dog for stitches.


----------



## secuono

Vet decided he was healing well enough not to bother with redoing stitches, said there was 50/50 chance he'd get them out.

Laundry room hot water pipe froze and broke. It was in the house and made of CPVC so I was able to fix it.

Trough heater is broken....

Anyone know of a better heater for water troughs?
This is the one I have, both are broken. 2nd one isn't heating enough anymore. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/allied-precision-floating-de-icer-1500-w


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

It's still uploading and then processing, but it'll be done soon.

Had to use the sled to move 5gal buckets of water to the 50g trough from the pond, since the heater broke and they had no water left. Mini decided that running around would be fun to do instead of helping.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC9koSUCV7I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is just soooooooooooooooo cute!! She also looks (and feels judging by her performance) so much better! She's a credit to you.


----------



## secuono

Yea, she buzzed around for awhile when I first brought her out. We were breaking ice in the koi pond to get water for the horses and sheep. I was dragging 5gal buckets over to the troughs. She stopped zooming around as much as soon as I got the camera!

She also ran around, kind of doing laps, when I was getting her hay/grain mix ready and about to catch her to put her back.


----------



## secuono

Camera phone action shots while getting dark out equals wonky pics.


----------



## Renolizzie

She has a cuter run mode than my little Wiseguy who really should stick to trotting


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

She's been living in the big yard for 2 nights now. Not enough grass for her not to stay in there. She got used to me putting on her halter from the days of walking her out there, first few days she didn't wanna have it put on, now she comes running when she hears it jingle. She's very hyper and feisty.


----------



## misty'smom

She is looking great!!! She looks as if she has filled out since you first brought her home you are doing a wonderful job with her! Looks as if your property is out in the pretty part of C-pep! Reminds me of where my minis came from in Madison!!!!


----------



## secuono

She nipped me the other day, just missed her with a heel kick behind me. She's too fluffy to feel a crop anyway...lol. But I knew she was building up to it, just a couple days early, lol. I'm watching her now a bit extra. She's so playful and all over the place! =D

I'll have to get my crop out of the barn and carry it with me. She comes trotting over every time she sees me open the gate, it's so cute. Then we trot around, I go feed/water everyone and then more trotting around before I leave.

Snow is coming, up to 15+ inches, most likely far less, but who knows. Got one of the old trough heaters working. Have it in the shallow 50gal trough so sheep and horses can use it. Still need to buy a new one for the 100g horse trough before I lock out the big pony. Kasia is still living full time in the backyard, started getting the other strip ready, but then this snow storm crept up. Going to have to wait until it passes to finish. Also have to redo the hot wires over the gate, so Kasia can come into the backyard w/o being led through the Pony's pasture. She and him sniffed by the gate, mare could care, darned, less. Lol, she is so w/e about her! Going to let her in again sometime soon, maybe tomorrow if it isn't too crazy cold and miserable out!

Had two rabbit mom's give birth, 10 and 6 kits. Lilacs and maybe blues, if not blue, then black. So excited to see them grow up! One more doe is due on the 19th! Can't wait to see what she has.

If you guys want baby bunny pics, let me know and I'll post them.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

She helped me keep buns still while taking pics.


----------



## misty'smom

Awwww, what a sweet picture!!! Your bunnies are such a pretty color!!!


----------



## AnnaC

What cute bunnies!! How are the new babies doing?


----------



## secuono

Pictures say more than words-

Also had 4 guinea pigs born to two moms last month.

But I did notice a downed sheep tonight, going to have to look her over better tomorrow. She's 11 this year, so being anything but typical makes me worry like nuts.


----------



## secuono

Bully was panting today while trying to sleep on the deck. Nearly 2ft of snow and she's hot...lol. Snow eating helped.

Big pony can lift about 100 pounds with his teeth. I always stop and watch him when he decides to chat and sniff the mini. So far he's been good. Mare could care less about her. She might sniff in her direction every few days, but other than that, she has no interest in making friends or making enemies.

Started giving her a bit of grain and shredded hay cubes, since all the grass is now near impossible for her tiny face to reach!


----------



## secuono

She's got an odd belly I don't like, been like that this whole time, though. Sometimes she kicks at it, she'll suck it up when I rub under her belly, too.

Winter is still here, no one's shedding yet. Had a lamb born, though. Two others are due soon.

Fenced off the pony's pasture to contain the sheep in it instead like I do every year. They'll lamb in there, once the babies are bigger and quicker, I take the temp fence out and lock the pony up instead.

I let the mini in there and she jumped the 2ft fence w/o issues, dogs spooked her and she jumped back in. Probably should of finished adding a top strand to make it taller before she was let in, but ah well...She was very happy to explore a new area.


----------



## secuono

Oh, and that wood/wire fence in the picture isn't the one she jumped. btw


----------



## secuono

What's a hay net??


----------



## bevann

I would be very cautious about using a hay net.Had to cut a horse out of one at the state fair.He got his feet into it and twisted around and had to cut him out of it.Never used 1 since.I use hay bags that have a large hole in them and hang them high enough to avoid feet.Or use a hay rack with a feed trough under it.Minis are great at getting into things they shouldn't.


----------



## secuono

Pony always rips open the bigger ones [with his teeth or he paws at it and purposefully gets his foot in there to rip the net open], so now I use these. I can see it from the house, she hardly eats from it, more of a butt scratcher to her than food source. She still doesn't think of hay as food either.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Starting to shed! She takes 3 bites of hay, makes faces, paws it and then leaves...She doesn't seem to understand horse-personal space, mare had to nip her a few times before she figured out to keep some space between them.


----------



## lucky seven

Started at the beginning and loved reading about your little girl. She is real pretty, love everything about her.


----------



## secuono

Still a Sasquatch!!


----------



## secuono

Still have some old fur to get off her, under her belly. Used my hand shears to get most of it off so she'd feel less itchy.


----------



## secuono

...I'm starting to think that the pony knows when I won't be home all day long....

I left for Maryland a few days ago, came back late and I spotted a fat, brown thing on the wrong side of the fence!

He had kicked and shoved and then "jumped" over the dividing pallet walls. 
DH said he was chasing the mini and the LGD was chasing him.

I checked the mini over and she was fine, left the pony free for the night. You can't catch him during these psycho moments of his...

Next morning I found out what the "chasing" was, he was simply "herding" the mini away from "his" mare. Just like you read up how wild horses keep out others to the outer edge. She's now able to graze next to them, but get's shooed away from the mare when they are in the barn. :/

He's totally ignoring her, never pinning his ears or anything. Very weird, since he forces the mare to race with him and he was "fence racing" with the LGD and the mini when they were separated. As in how dogs run up and down a dividing fence line. He would turn and try to get them to chase him, tossing his head, pawing, trotting away but coming back when they stopped chasing him. He will even try to race me as well, lol.

Anyway, left them together for a bit. Safer to leave him be than split him up now and have him freak out and break down the wall again. Trying to find a new way of attaching it in the mean time...






That's Dock, safe plant, growing over where the ground hog used to live. It's very lumpy and hard to mow, so the Dock likes to take over....


----------



## secuono

Itchy little booger


----------



## secuono

misty'smom said:


> She sure is a cutie!!! What is her name? Did you get her here in Culpeper? Mine came from a breeder in Madison. I did not know there were any other breeders of minis around, it took me months to find one close by!! It sure is a small world, you here in C-pep too!!!! Whereabouts are you? I am actually in town, we own an empty lot next to our home and we built a barn and fenced in a year and half ago for the minis!!
> 
> Since she is a baby still this is what I have been feeding mine since I got them as weanlings......I buy it at the Co-op by the car wash and the Walgreens, it's Pace Maker Sound Start. It is a really good feed and comes highly recommended by breeders and the Vet. The mix is developed by the Kentucky Equine Research Center and they just updated all their formulas in September. Now come spring when they are 2 yrs I will probably switch to one with less protein/fat content. They get free feed hay and I try to get the finer orchard grass hay especially since my little dwarf has the underbite. I also have a RedRock (think that is what it's called) mineral rock also from the Co-op in a big bin in the back. I order their halters from a mini website, I will try to find the name for you but there are quiet a few and I started with the small size, of course Misty has grown into a medium but Josie still wear a small!! At the top of this page there is the tack shops and there are lots of good ones there!!!
> 
> Now that you have her do you think she is a dwarf?? Any of the characteristic? Can't wait to see some more pictures of your new baby, Congratulations!



There is a breeder or was a breeder I forget, in Sperryville, that's where I got the Silver filly from. She takes them to the elderly for petting and such. Has a website somewhere...


----------



## Debby - LB

secuono said:


> Itchy little booger


oh my goodness this is one very unique photo. I love it!


----------



## secuono

Everyone else sleeps, but she keeps eating.


----------

